# having a horse on loan



## daydreamer (16 February 2011)

Hi,

I would be really grateful to hear a bit more about what the norm is when having a horse on loan. I am considering seeing if I can afford it but don't know much about what the general procedures are and need to know a bit more to see if it is viable or not.

What costs are involved? Who pays what re. livery/farrier/vets bills/insurance? (I assume the person loaning the horse pays livery and farrier and routine vets stuff?)
Do most peolpe pay the owner a one off or regularly on top of everything else?
What tends to be the procedure if the horse gets ill in the short term or in the long term?
How long does the notice period tend to be?
Do most loan horses come with tack and rugs etc?
Are there even many (nice) loan horses out there??

As a bit of background I have ridden at riding schools for a long time and had a couple of shares over the past few years. My current share horse owner got injured and I have pretty much been in sole charge for about 4 months and I really really enjoy it and don't want to go back to just riding twice a week! But I am poor  so wouldn't be able to afford to buy a decent horse outright.

ta


----------



## BSJAlove (16 February 2011)

for full loan, i took over all costs. vet, farrier, rent ect. its basicly owning your own horse without buying it outright.
i had a contract for 12 months at a time. i never paid the owner anything, my old loan came with tack but i brought her a new saddle anyway. she came with lots of rugs.


----------



## opinionuk (16 February 2011)

I had a wonderful horse on loan and I was responsible for all costs as is the case in most loans.  One thing I must say is make sure a contract is drawn up, there is a really good one on British Horse Society, no matter how well you get on with the loanee things can turn sour and without a contract you don't have a leg to stand on.


----------



## benson21 (16 February 2011)

I had benson on long term loan for almost 9 years.  I paid for everything, livery, insurance, vet bills, vaccinations, etc etc. He came with a saddle, but I chose to replace it so gave it back.  He also had a couple of rugs come with him, but I bought the rest.
I gave the owners an update every year with a christmas card, and obviously contacted them if he was ill or injured, which luckily wasnt very often!


----------



## Umbongo (16 February 2011)

When I took on a couple of loans in the past, I paid for all costs vet (unless serious and would need to chat with the owner about how to proceed), livery, farrier, dentist etc. The owners did continue to pay for the insurance, but only because they wanted to make sure the horse was covered for what the owners wanted (also only had short term loans due to uni etc, so easier than me sorting out any insurance). The owners did say I would have to have riders insurance though. If I had the horse on a long term loan I would expect to pay insurance too.

I never paid the owners anything for the horse, I did however pay for transport costs to get the horse to me.

Horses did come with tack and rugs, however for one horse I bought a new saddle and had a saddle fitter out as his old one was knackered, and I bought all new rugs as his were too small...when I gave him back I sent some with him and sold the rest and the saddle on ebay.

If I had taken on a long term loan I would expect for me to be responsible for caring for horse during any short or long term illnesses, however you do hear of stories about loan horses going lame and loaners giving the horse back...I guess it depends on the illness and the loaners/owners circumstances at the time.

I would look into drawing up a contract as opinionuk has said.

When I was looking for a loan I could not find anything decent at the time. Luckily I got my loans through word of mouth and ended up with some very nice horses


----------



## pillion (16 February 2011)

You will be responsible for all costs incured whilst the horse is in your care......

please make sure you have a contract, and with insurance I pay vet care only on my loans, whilst the owner insures for 'worth', this keeps my insurance costs down, and means the owner will be reimbursed if anything happens (not that it will!) and make sure this is on the loan agreement, also ensure you have a list of items that the horse/pony comes with and no matter if it breaks, keep it, as it is not legally yours, and you should return it ifthe loan goes back


----------



## Cobwanted (16 February 2011)

I have a horse on full loan. I have him stabled at a yard of my choice and have taken over all his running costs - livery, farrier, feed, insurance and vet bills. With regards to vet billls so far I have paid for routine vacinations. Anything serious I would discuss with the owner before progressing. We have a loan agreement which is renewed annually. In return for a full wardrobe of tack and rugs I paid a contribution of £250. In return the owner contacts me from time to time to see how we are getting on. With the right owner it is a fantastic arrangement.


----------



## MosMum (16 February 2011)

I have a 15'3hh 12yo TB on full loan. I paid nothing striaght out to the owner, she delivered him to me (which I would assume would need to be paid for but she refused any money for doing it) 

In a loan situation I would expect to pay for:

*Horse Insurance (Although the owner may continue to pay it if they already have cover) and any excess if the horse does get sick/injured

*Feed (consider type/breed of horse you take on, as a cob will require in general less hard feed than, say, a warmblood, though horses are individuals so this can vary)

* Farrier, and some loaners may insist that the horse is fully shod year-round, so ask!

*Probably livery including bedding

* Replacement/repair/cleaning of rugs and tack, although most loans come with some kind of rugs and tack to start you off, you never know when one will need replacing and bear in mind the owner will want back tack/rugs of the same quality that came with him when they loaned him

*Worming and any other general upkeep

But, yes, there are definitely some good ones out there and its worth looking if you think you can dedicate the time, money and energy to caring for someone!


----------



## canteron (16 February 2011)

I may be unusual but my horse is on loan and while the loanee pays for most of the costs,  I pay for the insurance, teeth and other things that I want done in a certain way to a certain standard.  She pays the vet unto the insurance level (OK so I would pay that too).

But I do this because I love the way there loanee looks after my horse. She is doing all the things I wish I dreamt of doing with the horse but wasn't quite good enough!!  She is also kind enough to always send me photos, invite me to events, etc.

What I guess I am saying is that even if you can't quite afford the full cost of the horse be very upfront with the loaner about what you can/can't afford and they may come to a compromise with you if you are prepared to look after their horse they way the would like!!  

Good luck.


----------



## Morven (16 February 2011)

Hey daydreamer have you checked out the BHS website they are doing a scheme for rehoming, some of the horses are just there because the owners dont want to loose them but cant afford/dont have time to keep them full time, its under the horse care section.

I loaned ponies many years ago totally agree with pillion the contract is essential especially to outline who does what!
Good luck finding a geegee


----------



## PucciNPoni (16 February 2011)

I loan my "dream horse" from a great owner.

We have a written contract, to be renewed annually. 

I pay for everything (feed, livery, shoes, vet, insurance - as if he's my own).

She delivered him to me twice (once for me to try out at my yard, and then brought him when he came tos tay).  I was about to say that he came just with his rugs...but that's so not true.  He came his owner who has been an incredible resource, she's groomed for me at shows, helped me with advice and information.  She's loaned me his blingy browband  and has kept a respectful distance the other 90% of the time.

Couldn't be happier with my arrangement with this horse.


----------



## Batgirl (17 February 2011)

I have an unusual loan arrangement, I have my YO's horse and keep it at their yard on 5/2 livery which I pay for.  She pays for vaccinations, I pay for wormers and anything like teeth.  I get to use any tack on the yard I want so I get use of jumping and dressage saddle etc.  I have bought various bits of my own tack though just because I love him.

I have no contract.  I am insured as a rider and he is not insured (unisurable really due to lameness and health problems).  YO is 3rd party insured as am I as a rider.

We are in a state of mutual gratitude, I am immensely grateful for having a great horse and she is the same because I love and care for her horse and am competing him at low level (he is her ex-eventer).

Life is good  

If you are not looking to pay perhaps a generous sharer would be good for you?


----------



## jadelovescassie (18 February 2011)

For my mare on full loan I am responsible for all costs, vets bills, shoes, insurance etc. It's basically like having your own but without actually paying out the large sum for the horse at the start. The only thing is the owner does have the right to take the horse back at any time, usually with a notice period of at least two weeks, unless the horse isn't being treated well and then they can collect them immediately. This can be the only downfall, especially if you get very attached to the horse. Otherwise, full loan I have found is a great deal! 

She came with pretty much everything she needed but over the years I have spoilt her rotten and she pretty much has new everything! If the horse got ill and you didn't want to keep it you would have the right to return it to the owner but you would have to give them notice signed in the contract. A signed contract is VERY important for many reasons as people can turn with a click of the fingers and could make all kinds of accusations. I don't pay the owner anything else. 

Another thing I have done is actually got a sharer 1/2 days a week for my mare to help me with costs (her owner is completely happy with it because she knows I would struggle otherwise) and maybe this is something you could consider if you had a very understanding owner.



I have been very lucky, the owner of my mare has been to see her once or twice in the nearly 4 years I have had her, so I see her as my pony really. You can definitely find some nice loan horses, you just have to hunt a little bit  I wouldn't swap my loan mare for the world! I hope you can find one!


----------



## sazzle44 (18 February 2011)

I think my situation is pretty similar to everyone elses...
I pay day-to-day costs (livery & farrier) any competing or lessons we have, for the back lady, saddler, dentist etc
His owner pays his insurance and we share costs for the vet. 
He came with a full set of tack, rugs, boots etc (which are all listed on both our loan agreements) but I've bought a jump saddle & dressage saddle as hers didn't fit so well for either of us. These will stay with me when he goes, unless his owner wishes to buy them from me. His owner has bought odd bits and pieces for him such as a HW Turnout as I was too skint to buy one at the time and a nice bridle as a gift and stuff. I've mostly kitted him out in competition gear (boots, numnahs etc) 
I've been very very lucky with our loan. I usually wouldn't choose to get into it as I've heard of it going wrong all to often. But we always discuss plans for him & as yet his owner hasn't disagreed with anything, but if she said no then we'd go with it. She is confident that we have his best interests at heart and will keep in touch about him. This took a while, when he first came to us she was round at least once a week to see him, but now mainly comes for competitions and the odd lesson. 
I think as long as you communicate & make it clear to the owner what you want to do with the horse from the begginning & have a good contract then there is no reason there should be any problems  good luck & I hope you find a nice horse (with owners as lovely as mine!)


----------

